# Finnish guys.



## zexsion (May 16, 2016)

Hi. How many guys there are form Finland? I'm interested in see how many Finnish furs there are.


----------



## Somnium (May 16, 2016)

I know one


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 16, 2016)

i knew one but she has since retired from the fandom. Only person from Finny i'd ever met. Nice gal. Nice place too, from what i understand.


----------



## Simo (May 16, 2016)

I have one close furry friend from Finland, who visited for a week in Baltimore, and was among the most amazingly mellow and friendly people I've ever met...he was a tugboat captain at the time, and had enough bad dragon toys to start a museum. And was quite intelligent, though also humble, liked sports, the outdoors. Can't say I've met too many furs like him, and hope to visit him in his own country, one day.

In fact, he let me 'steal' his actual name for my fursona


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2016)

Why's Funland special to you?


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why's Funland special to you?



My presumption is the guy's from Finland himself


----------



## zexsion (May 17, 2016)

Yes i'm from Finland myself and i'm interested finding other Finnish fur who i can chat with.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2016)

Englanniksi "minä" kirjoitetaan isolla I kirjaimella


----------



## Volvom (May 17, 2016)

Well, I am from Finland, yippee *Le Sarcasm*


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

Finnish orgy is about to start here


----------



## Volvom (May 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Finish orgy is about to start here



Not gonna happen!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Finish orgy is about to start here


You obviously don't know finns well enough


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You obviously don't know finns well enough



True, I only heard they are not a very friendly kind


----------



## Volvom (May 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> True, I only heard they are not a very friendly kind


It depends a lot about province, I guess, but mostly Finns are a little bit.. grumpy people. And close minded or something like that  Blehh, but it's not only Finns, every country have their scum.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2016)

Volvom said:


> It depends a lot about province, I guess, but mostly Finns are a little bit.. grumpy people. And close minded or something like that  Blehh, but it's not only Finns, every country have their scum.


I'd say finns are generally just reserved and introverted people, not as outgoing as the rest of the world. I know aplenty of people who are the opposite of close minded and live in Funlandia.
I guess some might think that not being into smalltalk and such is rude and we aren't friendly, but it's just cultural differences 'sall


----------



## Volvom (May 17, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd say finns are generally just reserved and introverted people, not as outgoing as the rest of the world. I know aplenty of people who are the opposite of close minded and live in Funlandia.
> I guess some might think that not being into smalltalk and such is rude and we aren't friendly, but it's just cultural differences 'sall


More or less, yes. I just experienced that kind of Finns a lot, they're rude, close minded people and for some reason treats hobbyist artists like shit :/
I just have bad experience, but it does not say that everyone is like that.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

Huh, that's odd. My friend who visited was anything but rude, grumpy or close-minded...he was from Kuopio. I've seldom hung out with such an easy-going sort. But he did say a lot of Finns were rather crabby and prudish, but he's definitely the type who knows how to cheer a person up, joke around, and have a good time.

Maybe Finland being so close to Russia makes it more conservative/depressing? I guess that's where the Vodka comes in handy 

I'd still like to go, and also see Estonia while I'm there, home of one of favorite composers, Arvo Pärt, and perhaps see a work performed in his homeland.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 17, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, that's odd. My friend who visited was anything but rude, grumpy or close-minded...he was from Kuopio. I've seldom hung out with such an easy-going sort. But he did say a lot of Finns were rather crabby and prudish, but he's definitely the type who knows how to cheer a person up, joke around, and have a good time.
> 
> Maybe Finland being so close to Russia makes it more conservative/depressing? I guess that's where the Vodka comes in handy
> 
> I'd still like to go, and also see Estonia while I'm there, home of one of favorite composers, Arvo Pärt, and perhaps see a work performed in his homeland.


Kuopio is home to savo-people. Sarcastic and with a twisted sense of humour. People who live in that area are quite well known for their attitude really. My fave kind and I'm in no way biased.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Kuopio is home to savo-people. Sarcastic and with a twisted sense of humour. People who live in that area are quite well known for their attitude really. My fave kind and I'm in no way biased.



Ah, yes, he did have a twisted sense of humor! And a bit understated, yet could be biting/sarcastic. He'd make a good Dr. Who. Maybe they should recruit the next Dr. from Finland; I feel this would be wise.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Well then. I'm happy that I see there being some Finnish people. I myself have found that Finnish youth is the most scummiest people of our country.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

zexsion said:


> Well then. I'm happy that I see there being some Finnish people. I myself have found that Finnish youth is the most scummiest people of our country.


Not to mention that it feels like that Finnish people just don't really care or appreciate artists.
I always need to fight with Finns. Always. If I stand up and fight for my own rights or opinions, they just say that I am egoistic asshole and I don't even have good reason to be it, that my art sucks etc. other shit >A> Because of that, I received huuuuge article in Encyclopedia Dramatica (I know that it's just site for trolling). After that, I started to lose anything, my passion, I couldn't enjoy to draw comics anymore, I started to fear and stress too much etc.
I used to draw comics, a lot. But after many years of bullying and other shit, I quit last year. Those, who gave me too much hard time, we're from Finland.
Maybe I am just too embittered or something.
It's kinda sad to bury my projects like this. I worked with them more than 10 years, with friends and alone.
But I just can't anymore.


----------



## Wakboth (May 18, 2016)

Suomalaisilla on yliedustus internetissä. Ei niin selvä kuin yhdeksänkymmentäluvulla, jolloin joka paikassa törmäsi toisiin suomalaisiin, mutta silti.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Not to mention that it feels like that Finnish people just don't really care or appreciate artists.
> I always need to fight with Finns. Always. If I stand up and fight for my own rights or opinions, they just say that I am egoistic asshole and I don't even have good reason to be it, that my art sucks etc. other shit >A> Because of that, I received huuuuge article in Encyclopedia Dramatica (I know that it's just site for trolling). After that, I started to lose anything, my passion, I couldn't enjoy to draw comics anymore, I started to fear and stress too much etc.
> I used to draw comics, a lot. But after many years of bullying and other shit, I quit last year. Those, who gave me too much hard time, we're from Finland.
> Maybe I am just too embittered or something.
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that. I myself do sometimes art too, but i don't post them. I'm still training to become decent artist. This is my only good piece this far.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

zexsion said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I myself do sometimes art too, but i don't post them. I'm still training to become decent artist. This is my only good piece this far.


I can say honestly, that you have potential! That was so cool that I want to use it as my computer wallpaper :3


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> I can say honestly, that you have potential! That was so cool that I want to use it as my computer wallpaper :3



Thank you :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

Juu eli tästä eteenpäin tää lanka on på finska. 
Kattellaas paljonko nää ulkomaalaiset tajuaa tai jaksaa nakella kääntäjäsivustoihin.
Miksi? No ihan vaan siksi että onhan se hienoa että törmäilee maansa kanssaedustajiin. 
Nythän voi todeta että täällähän on perkeleesti suomiturreja. Ei tämmöistä määrää ollu silloin kun meikäläinen tänne laskeutui viis vuotta sitten.
Katotaas missä on suurin määrä karvaa suomineidon yllä, eli mistäs päin te ootte kotosin, mennään näillä vanhan liiton lääneillä niin ei turhan tarkkaan tarvitse sanoa. P-Savo.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Mä oon itse Lahesta. No mä oon uusi täällä foorumeilla, mutta muuten olen ollut kauan jo tuolla taide puolella.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Mä itte oon ehta Etelä-Pohojammaalanen  Tunnen ite muutamia turrilaisia mutta eivät ole niinkään FA:han eksyneet, että enimmäkseen taitavat olla DeviantART:ssa pääsääntöisesti. Oon kyllä yrittäny houkutella laajentamaan FA:han asti, mutta ei ainakaan vielä ole onnistunut 
Mitä coneihinkin tulee, niin ei siellä kovin montaa turrilaista, selkeää sellaista, ole näkynyt koskaan. Muutama fursuitteri on joskus tullut vastaan.


----------



## KazWolf (May 18, 2016)

Moro moro, yksi suomalainen pörrö esittäytyy. Yep I am finnish


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Nonni. Tosi mukavaa löyttää lisää suomalaisia turreja :3


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Pikkuhiljaa uskaltaudutaan möyriä esiin kiven koloista


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Itse tulin tänne juuri etsimään juttu seuraa.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Pikkuhiljaa uskaltaudutaan möyriä esiin kiven koloista


Tarkoittanet saunakiukaan takaa


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Mä rekisteröidyin tänne eilen samalla ku seurailin et mitä on meneillään turrilas, plus yritän tän kautta ettiä noita mun tilaustyö asiakkaita et saan pidettyy yhteyttä heihin sitten edes tämän kautta sen aikaa kun sivusto on kumossa. Yhden olen jo oikein löytänyt, jippii!


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Tarkoittanet saunakiukaan takaa


Kuka nyt tulee mistä tulee! Kyl mie ainaki oon iha mettästä karaannu, saunoosta en piittaa~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Kuka nyt tulee mistä tulee! Kyl mie ainaki oon iha mettästä karaannu, saunoosta en piittaa~


Mimmonen suomen tallaaja se semmonen on joka ei tykkää mätkiä itteään vihdalla ja käristä kiukaan päällä!


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Mä itse inhoan saunomista ja lämpöä. Kumpa jo tulis ihana kylmä talvi.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

Guys after some superficial examination I can reveal results to my extremely scientific study that suggests Zexsion and Volvom are not actually finns.
They speak the language and might even reside here, but gosh darn they don't even like being human BBQ in a traditional sauna.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Minähän olen täynä yllätyksiä ;3


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Mullon traumoja saunoista ja en ees pysty hengittämään niis. Kipeenä olles joskus sinne toki eksyy siinä toivos et bakteerit paistuis hengiltä 
Toki kivisaunat on ihania! Niis vois istua vaikka koko hemmetin vuorokauden!


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Mukavaa että löytyy juttu seuraa. Tunsin itse ennen yhden turrin, mutta pisti välit poikki.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

Sitä sattuu


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Harvat tulevat toimeen minun kanssa eikä se haittaa. Oli aika kusipää se tyyppi muutenkin.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

No sittenpä ei tarvii murehtia sen perään. Kusipäitä riittää aina ja niistä ei kannata välittää liikoja.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Eiköhän jokasella ole jossakin vaiheessa elämäänsä nää kuspiä momenttinsa 
Oon ite ollu hankala ihminen lähinnä jääräpäisyyteni takia, mitään en nielly purematta, auktoriteetteja en sietäny enkä näitä jotka turhaan korostaa älykkyyttään ja tallaa tämmöstä landespedeä paskapellolle vaan siksi ettei kiinnosta olla kirjaviisas ja mun tietous koskee lähinnä eläimistöä ja luontoa ja maalaisjärki on se millä pötkitään.
Mut joo, juttuseuraa on hankala löytää, etenki mitä suomalaisiin tulee, tai sitten mulle on vaan jääny niin vahvat traumat ja uskomus siitä, että mua vihataan suomalaisissa taidepiireissä syystä se ja tämä mistä oonki maininnu tuolla aikasemmin >A>
Kusipäitä piisaa enemmän ku laki sallii.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Ite ennen olin hyvin negatiivinen ihminen ja vihasin melkein kaikkea. Nykyään olen kävelevä sateenkaari ja täynä positiivisuutta. Pahin aika oli mulle se ku poikaystävä jätti.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

zexsion said:


> Ite ennen olin hyvin negatiivinen ihminen ja vihasin melkein kaikkea. Nykyään olen kävelevä sateenkaari ja täynä positiivisuutta. Pahin aika oli mulle se ku poikaystävä jätti.


Voin kuvitella tuon hyvinkin. Olin kans aikoinani hyvinkin negatiivinen ihminen monestakin syystä, mutta sen jälkeen kun aloin seurustella tyttikseni kanssa, niin olen jotenkin muuttunut ihmisenä sosiaalisemmaksi, enkä pelkää niin älyttömästi sosialisointia enää.
En osaa samaistua kumppanin menetykseen, mutta pelkään kyllä miten se vaikuttaa jos osuu omalle kohdalle joskus :/
Miten siitä voi selvitä ilman sekoamista yms.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

No se tuntui tosi hirveeltä. Siis kaikki tuntui vaa hirveältä ja synkältä. Ku löytyi joku joka ei välittänyt ulkonäöstäni yhtään. Nyt olen taas aloittanut etsimään ittelleni poikaystävää, mutta olen vain törmännyt vain röyhkeisiin homoihin, mutta en aio luovuttaa niin helpolla.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

zexsion said:


> No se tuntui tosi hirveeltä. Siis kaikki tuntui vaa hirveältä ja synkältä. Ku löytyi joku joka ei välittänyt ulkonäöstäni yhtään. Nyt olen taas aloittanut etsimään ittelleni poikaystävää, mutta olen vain törmännyt vain röyhkeisiin homoihin, mutta en aio luovuttaa niin helpolla.


That's the spirit! Aika jännä kun ite en tunne röyhkeitä homoja O__O Toki muutaman ärsyttävän ja ehkä liian akkamaisen, mut siihen se jääkin sitten.
Noh, vaikke en tunne sua sen erityisemmin niin voin vaan sanoa, että onneksi se aika on sulla jääny kumminkin taakse ja toivottavasti joskus tulee vastaan se oikea mies :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

Toivottavasti ei tää koskaan hajoais mulla. Tää tuntuu vaan niin oikeelta henkilöltä. Jos vielä tulevaisuudes jaksaa viel tää kantaa niin tiedän kyllä mitä teen


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Kiitos. Pitää vaan muistaa että ei lannistu koskaan.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Minä toivon että teidän suhteene tulee kestämään koko elämänne.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Sama täällä, Sarkastinen kahvikuppi, et asiat rullaa omalla painollaan ja niinku sanoin aiemmin, et zexsionilla kans osuu joku oikeasti sellainen ihminen kohdalle, jota tarvitsee ja kaipaa :3

Mitä omaan suhteeseen tulee, oon sen verran vanhanaikanen et taidan olla yksavioinen. Jos tää suhde menee mettähän niin mä nakkaan rasat tiskiin ja pysyn perkeles itekseni sitte.
Rupiaa olemaan jo ikääki sen verran et tuskin äkkiä tulee kiinnostavaa lesboa vastaan toiste.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Mä en ole niinkään sosiaalinen ihminen. On mulla pari hyvää ystävää, mutta ei sen enempään.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Muutama hyvä ystävä korvaa kasan hyvän päivän tuttuja :3


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Oikean rakkauden löytäminen on vaikeaa, mutta kun sen löytää sen tietääkin.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

zexsion said:


> Oikean rakkauden löytäminen on vaikeaa, mutta kun sen löytää sen tietääkin.


AAMEN! Ei tuohon voi muuta sanoa~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 18, 2016)

zexsion said:


> Oikean rakkauden löytäminen on vaikeaa, mutta kun sen löytää sen tietääkin.


Se oikea kun napsahtaa kohdalle niin se vittu napsahtaa lujaa. Oikeeta napotat hyvä mies.


----------



## zexsion (May 18, 2016)

Oli mukava rupatella, mutta nyt on aika antaa unen napata mukaan. Öitä.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Yup! Itelle justiinsa kävi noin!
Ottajia olisi ollut, mutta en itte ollut kiinnostunut olemaan heidän kanssaan (ja tyypilliseen suomalaiseen tapaan mulle aina raivottiin siitä, uhkailtiin itsarilla yms. fiksua) ja mä en seurustele sellaisen henkilön kanssa johon itellä ei ole mitään mielenkiintoa.
Sitten yks kaks nykyiseni vain ilmestyi nenäni eteen ja se oli menoa sitten. 3½ - vuotta takana yhdessä oloa ja sitä ennen oltiin tyyliin kavereita vuoden, ennen kuin kumpikaan uskalsi edes ottaa puheeksi että voisi olla rakkautta ilmassa.

Öitä zexsion!


----------



## KazWolf (May 18, 2016)

Ääh unohdan kaiken keskustelun, no kirjoitan tässä vaikka pientä infoa minusta

Joo, eli olen 18 vuotias susi täältä Porin lähistöltä. Löysin furry fandomin 2013. Tää on aivan mahtava harrastus  Löysin turrit DeviantArt nimiseltä sivulta, tai no törmäsin DA:ssa yhteen ulkomaalaiseen turriin joka sai minut tähän turriskeneen mukaan. Sitten piti fursoonaa kehittää, ja tulin siihen vaiheeseen että teenpä kettu fursoonan. Kettu fursoonalla tuli oltua noin muutama vuosi, kunnes halusin vaihtaa fursoonaa. Ostin adoptiohahmon, joka kiinnosti minua. Tämä minun avatarini on siis tämä minun nykyinen "adoptio" fursoona, Kaz nimeltään.

No, jospa kerron jotain harrastuksia. Tykkään paljon tietokoneista, ja niistä olenkin pitänyt pienestä asti. Tietokonehulluus on sen kun vaan kasvanut ja kasvanut xD. Lisäksi teen välillä musiikkia tietokoneella (jotain randomia ei niin erikoista musaa). Pian saan uuden harrastuksen, ensimmäistä kertaa, fursuittailu! Tilasin 650 euron partial fursuitin yhdeltä suomiturrilta, siihen kuuluu pää, käsitassut ja häntä (Jalkatassuja ei ikävä kyllä tee)

Minut löytää FuzzyVili nimellä FA:sta jos tämä sivu nyt tästä palautuu vielä normaaliksi.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Oon muuten tainnu joskus jossakin törmätä sun FA nimimerkkiin. Ainaki kuulostaa tosi tutulta!
Haluisin joskus itelleki ees partial suitin, mut mun fursona on niin yksityiskohtia täynnä et mission impossible, ite en osaa ommella yhtään mitään ja ei oo oikein rahaakaan, plus mun fursona näyttäs ihan vitun tyhmältä kun piirroksissa se on laiha ja kurvikas, minä oon vaan lyhyt, miesmäinen läskimooses mikä nyt taitaa olla maalaisten perusmerkkejä muutenkin paskanhajun ja kumppareiden lisäksi :C
Nyyhq....

Minen oo liioo sillai vanha turri, en oikeestaan edelleenkään, mut oon huomannu et FA:ssa ihmiset on jotenkin paljon ystävällisempiä kuin DA:ssa tai edesmenneessä Harhakuvassa ja toisten turrihahmoja on ihana piirtää tradeina ja tilaustöinä, joskus vaan yllätysartteinakin 
Olis hienoo nähä tää sun partial suitti joskus!


----------



## KazWolf (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Oon muuten tainnu joskus jossakin törmätä sun FA nimimerkkiin. Ainaki kuulostaa tosi tutulta!
> Haluisin joskus itelleki ees partial suitin, mut mun fursona on niin yksityiskohtia täynnä et mission impossible, ite en osaa ommella yhtään mitään ja ei oo oikein rahaakaan, plus mun fursona näyttäs ihan vitun tyhmältä kun piirroksissa se on laiha ja kurvikas, minä oon vaan lyhyt, miesmäinen läskimooses mikä nyt taitaa olla maalaisten perusmerkkejä muutenkin paskanhajun ja kumppareiden lisäksi :C
> Nyyhq....
> 
> ...


JJay nimiseltä turrilta tilasin tätä partial fursuittia. Myös FA:ssa nimellä Vizion. 

Jos furaffinity palautuu takaisin normaaliksi, niin sitten kun saan suitin niin sinne ainakin laitan kuvaa fursuitista. 

Kiva että tiedät jotenkin minut, tai että ainakin FuzzyVili nimi on jotenkin tuttu  Ikävä kyllä en muista sinua, jos olisinkin jutellut sinulle tai joskus muuten törmännyt FA:ssa, aika menee niin nopeasti että unohtaa herkästi xD

Oletko sinä Finfurissa muuten?


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

Se tunne kun leuka on ollut kipeä 3 päivää hammaslääkärin takia. Ite en ole koskaan miettinyt tota fursuitti asiaa koskaan, mutta mä muutenkin olen enemmän observoija.


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

KazWolf said:


> JJay nimiseltä turrilta tilasin tätä partial fursuittia. Myös FA:ssa nimellä Vizion.
> 
> Jos furaffinity palautuu takaisin normaaliksi, niin sitten kun saan suitin niin sinne ainakin laitan kuvaa fursuitista.
> 
> ...



Aaa, ei kuulosta yhtään tutuilta nuo nimimerkit :S Oon saattanu nähä sun nickin just FurAffinityssä joskus jonkun työn yhteydessä 
En itteasiassa ole  On kyllä SoFurryt ja sen sellaiset kokeiltu, mutta en varsinaisesti kuulu mihinkään porukkaan.

@zexion , voi tiiän tunteen! Mun yks viisaudenhammas oli joskus kasvattanu juuret melkein mun kasvohermoihin kiinni. Ei paljon auttanu puudutukset tai mitkää ja 45 minuuttia kesti se kirottu operaatio ennenkun saivat sen viisauden hampaan palasina ulos >A>


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

Auts


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

Hyvä että on ainoastaan hammaslääkäri ainoastaan kerran vuodessa.


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

Mun pitäs kovaa olla menos kans purukalustotohtorille kun paikat ripajaa sen minkä kerkiää, mut ei vaan ole tullu aikaseks soitettua ensinnäkään aikaa et voisivat JÄLLEEN KERRAN paikata samat saatanan hampaat kuten joka pirun kerta.


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

Itselläni on ollut hampaat 4 vuotta ilman reikiä, mutta silti inhoan ja pelkään hammaslääkäreitä.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Ko has bad experiences with the Finnish peoples.

My ex-gf did not find it funny when we were about to making loves and I suddenly appeared naked with an ushanka saying in a sexy russian accent "Time to invade your motherland!" 

her loss nyet mine.


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

We are serious people, VEEERY serious!


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Volvom said:


> We are serious people, VEEERY serious!



Beings serious is no funs! Sometimes you have to just not give a shit and have fun or let things go or roll with bad jokes. :3


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

Well, I am not serious and it can sometimes make other people mad because I  see the worl more like big adventure, I am a little bit childish and joke too much about even serious things and people does not understand it xD


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

I love jokes and fun people. I hate when people are too serious. I myself love morbid jokes and i love happy people :3


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Well, I am not serious and it can sometimes make other people mad because I  see the worl more like big adventure, I am a little bit childish and joke too much about even serious things and people does not understand it xD



I am the same way. I work in the medical field, and I see death since it's part of the job. However, because of this and knowing my time here on earth is short. I am the most carefree, easygoing, unoffendable person outthere.

I attemped suicide back in 2015 [Not to turn this into something dark], due to treatment resistant depression and my one emergency medication failing before I could seek out help. Well, in the hospital, when I first saw the doctor he looked at me and said "Hi Ko, how are you feeling?" I looked at him and said "I'm fucking pissed as hell" he tilted his head and said "Why?" 

I told him..... "I am such a goddamn failure I couldn't even kill myself right and now I am out of the medicine I used to try and kill myself with and I am gonna have to pay for it out of pocket again. Even worse i'm still here on this earth so that means I have a purpose and I can't leave, this is bullshit, I never agreed to this. 

He literally burst out laughing, and to my surprise, they never put me in a psyche ward like how they normally put suicidal people in it. They just discharged me from the hospital with better emergency medication.

Horrible jokes are sometimes useful xD


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

I have tried suicide in 8th grade when i was bullied a lot. Teachers didn't do nothing to stop it and only punishment for those guys was that they needed to say sorry to me. Physical and mental bullying that made me depressed.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

zexsion said:


> I have tried suicide in 8th grade when i was bullied a lot. Teachers didn't do nothing to stop it and only punishment for those guys was that they needed to say sorry to me. Physical and mental bullying that made me depressed.



Yah when you are young things like that can seriously affect your mental state. Especially since your mind has yet to form and put up mental barricades/barriers to stress. This is why bullying kills alot of people.

I am lucky to have survived. I still wonder to this day why my emergency med didn't work. In biology, we are taught that 

Low Serotonin = mild depression
Lower Serotonin and low Dopamine = Clinical Depression
Even Lower Serotonin, dopamine and then norepinephrine = Major Depressive Disorder

When Serotonin gets so low that it crosses a threshold? Your brains survival mechanism deactivates and your brain turns on it's self, convincing you literally that it is the best option. The human brain is freaking scary as hell.


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

This is my favorite quote from really good game. "_The real monsters are us. Murderers, rapists, arsonists… They’re the real beasts… So far from humanity they’re no longer capable of feeling compassion or guilt. They’re the ones we should really be afraid of. But whether they’re lurking in the woods… or fog… or the darkness of our cellars… Its all irrelevant. You can’t predict what happens. You can’t do anything to stop it. There is only one way… To turn into a beast yourself… And, like them, show no mercy…"  -Susan Ashworth_


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

But lets go back to happy thoughts :3


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

I have mental illnesses too and after many years, I'm having tests again that I can get right help and medicines for me.
I just had depression test, personality disorder tests, ADHD and Asperger tests, and now I am waiting to meet neuropsychology, then I hear what is wrong with me.
I already have bad depression, anxiety disorder, dissociative identity disorder (split personality), I do selfharm a lot, suicidal, my childhood was very violent (thanks my stepdad and bullies) etc shit.
I eat so much medicines that it's actually miracle that I can think or do anything. I eat 15mg Mirtazapin, 250mg Ketipinor and 225mg Venlafaxine. They even tried to give me Aripiprazole medicines too >A>

It took so long time when I was getting help when I was kid, when adults sent me to the psychiatric department where I lived 3 years of my life. but it helped me a lot.
I'm going to get answers in this year and then they can figure out what is the best way to help me on the future.
20 years of therapists, psychiatric departments, medicines etc. and still continues.

I was always hated and bullied in school. I needed to change school once, but it didn't help.
My bullying was physical and mental and I'm still suffering effects. I am 27 years old soon, but things are not in good shape. I have injuries left and they won't heal anymore. My mental state is screwd badly.
I was beaten daily in school, teachers didn't do anything, they just said that it was my own fault >A> But it finished after I broke one bullie's nose. I'm not proud of it, but it was only thing in my case to do.
It was really his fault that went too far after 6 years of bullying and beating me, but I paid the price again just because I made it clear that it ends now. >A> Teachers always thought that I did all shit and because I didn't know how to behave, I earned all those broken fingers and toes, shooted up wrists and ankles, damaged jaw because I tried to stand up every time when I was bullied.
I got almost 500 hours of second sessions, but I never went to them.

My bullies sent me to the hospital so many times so it was cheap price to pay >A> I also lived in few mental hospitals for few years because of that shit so I think that I have right to have hard feelings for them.

I started my self harming when I was 13 years old, I also tried to kill myself many times.
Nowadays I just think that why the hell to kill myself, I live as long as I can just for to piss everyone off!
I got also beated at home by my stepfather.


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

And I just "cried" my shit out XDDD Oh well, I'm still happy! Waiting my coffee, going to smoke break, continue watching Family Guy and drawing commissions <3


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I can admit that i have Asperger syndrome and i also have slight insomnia. My medication is mostly for sleep.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Volvom said:


> And I just "cried" my shit out XDDD Oh well, I'm still happy! Waiting my coffee, going to smoke break, continue watching Family Guy and drawing commissions <3



Is cool, hope you feel better ^^

I am glad you both are doing okay and I wish you both better futures in regards to health :3

Took me 7 years, to beat my treatment resistant depression, shit suuuuucked.


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

No one can get rid of me easily. I'm person who you hit down, but i will always rise more stronger.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

oh also I love meeting new doctors btw. Here's the shit I have xD

I was diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder that then was upgraded to Treatment Resistant, OCD, PTSD, GAD, Bi-polar 2 which was then taken off and replaced with dopamine deficiency disorder, then ADD, then ADD/ADHD, then cyclothymic disorder.

Anytime they would ask me "Do you have any Inflated self-esteem or grandiosity such as unrealistic beliefs in one's ability, intelligence, or that you have special powers?"

I'd look at them with the BEST creepy face ever and go "I am God"   and their face would just drop, then of course i'd say lol im kidding.

Seriously messing with doctors is fun as hell. When I goto the ER for something or when I visit the doctor, the nurses there ask me "have you ever been outside of the united states in the past month?"

I'd always reply "Yeah I just got back from working in an ebola clinic in Uganda 3 days ago" and then i'd give a fake cough. Best reactions ever.


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

Well, all that shit happened in the past. Of course it effects me my whole life, but I can always try to forget them and live.
I just wait that I get answers from tests that I can finally have right medication, get help for myself and go on :3


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

I totally forgot that I have PTSD too but it only shows it's ugly face when I am in some place with full of people.. and mens...


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

zexsion said:


> No one can get rid of me easily. I'm person who you hit down, but i will always rise more stronger.



If you keep being hit down only to rise stronger, then why were you hit down inna first place? >w>

GOTCHA THERE~!


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Volvom said:


> and mens...



crap.... mebbe I shouldn't watch you on FA o3o


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

Me and my best friend who is a girl always laugh when someone thoughts that we are couple XD. She actually got me into listening kpop and we always compare the cutest singer. I have my therapist who is really nice and wise. When i was little i got always rude doctors and stuff. I remember when i went to new psychologist and she said my sleeping problems are from energy drinks and coffee and i told her many times that i don't drink either of them, but she didn't believe me. Good that it was only one time with her.


----------



## Volvom (May 19, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> crap.... mebbe I shouldn't watch you on FA o3o


Ah, it does not bother me at all. I just fear to be in same place with mens in real life just because of my bad experiences. I know that all mens are not assholes, it's just my bad luck that I met those bastards. 

Uhhhh, sounds real shit Zexsion. I met few idiots too in my past, but now I have good therapist and doctor who are really making all the best what they can that I can find ways to handle difficult times :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 19, 2016)

I wonder if such a thing is possible, a finn without mental issues of any kind.
I think such abnormality is, well, unusual and needs medication :V


----------



## Somnium (May 19, 2016)

We all are crazy in one way or another


----------



## zexsion (May 19, 2016)

Oh i'm not crazy, but you don't want to see what goes around in my imagination :3


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wonder if such a thing is possible, a finn without mental issues of any kind.
> I think such abnormality is, well, unusual and needs medication :V



Whoa.... uncalled for broski.



Somnium said:


> We all are crazy in one way or another



^ This...... *mouthbreathes creepily*


----------



## Wakboth (May 21, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wonder if such a thing is possible, a finn without mental issues of any kind.
> I think such abnormality is, well, unusual and needs medication :V


Long dark winter nights and lots of booze do wonderful things to people. (Also, completely anecdotally, it seems like people with mental issues tend to be drawn more to "escapist" hobbies and fandoms, like furries etc.)

Se siitä, nyt tärkeimpään: 3-1! Venäjä taipui ja loppuottelu kutsuu.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Jaaha, ite en seuraa pelejä kun ei vaan kiinnosta mut tiiänpä sitte et mitä tapahtuu ku kaikki sekoaa


----------



## glitchology (May 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> True, I only heard they are not a very friendly kind


That's not true... just maybe quiet at first.  Or most of the time, but hearts of gold.


----------



## Somnium (May 21, 2016)

glitchology said:


> That's not true... just maybe quiet at first.  Or most of the time, but hearts of gold.



are you sure?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2016)

Ei jumankettu se ihme kaatuilu loppuerässä... Luistelee mailaan ja olevinaan loukkaantuu niin pahasti ettei ylös pääse. Pahvistahan noi venakot on tehty kun hajoilevat itsestään jäälle.

We are a reserved bunch of people with a personal space the size of an acre. Once you get in there though most of us are nice folk


----------



## glitchology (May 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> are you sure?


Heheh... well, friendly enough.  At least those I've met and become friends with.  But then, I am usually accused of not coming off as very friendly myself, so perhaps my view is biased.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

In all honesty, I will admit, my experience with Finns is not really a good one.

However I will say this. I spent 6 years trying to win the heart of a woman I once knew. She had an online relationship with her BF who lived in the US and her Finland which started with her choosing him over me loonnng ago. She is currently married to the guy now in north carolina. 

She fought for this guy, like NO tomorrow. I mean she was/is probably the most loyal, loving and dedicated person I could have ever met. I mean me and her went to war and she never backed down once. We shredded each other over and over many times only to come back as comrades after each one. So I will give her props, Finns are definitely something else.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> In all honesty, I will admit, my experience with Finns is not really a good one.
> 
> However I will say this. I spent 6 years trying to win the heart of a woman I once knew. She had an online relationship with her BF who lived in the US and her Finland which started with her choosing him over me loonnng ago. She is currently married to the guy now in north carolina.
> 
> She fought for this guy, like NO tomorrow. I mean she was/is probably the most loyal, loving and dedicated person I could have ever met. I mean me and her went to war and she never backed down once. We shredded each other over and over many times only to come back as comrades after each one. So I will give her props, Finns are definitely something else.


We're just stubborn jerks


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> We're just stubborn jerks



Thinking back on it, with our personalities? If she had actually chosen me long time ago, I can't imagine how much stuff we could get done and how many people we could've helped.However...she became extremely cold, insanely stubborn, bitchy, cruel and she had actually used me for my money cuz I helped her get to her BF in the US by sending her money. I Dropped her with no regrets.


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Thinking back on it, with our personalities? If she had actually chosen me long time ago, I can't imagine how much stuff we could get done and how many people we could've helped.However...she became extremely cold, insanely stubborn, bitchy, cruel and she had actually used me for my money cuz I helped her get to her BF in the US by sending her money. I Dropped her with no regrets.


Uhhh, jeez O__O That sounds shitty! I totally understand your feelings about her >A>
Bitches like that, should go to hell!


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Uhhh, jeez O__O That sounds shitty! I totally understand your feelings about her >A>
> Bitches like that, should go to hell!



Also? Last year I went offline for a looong time, about a month without checking back in. Someone had gone to my friends and gave a rumor out that I was dead, the rumor got to her too.....Her reaction was basically that she could've cared less. Then when I came back she attacked me BIG TIME, my comrades had to fight her off.

crazy indeed


----------



## Volvom (May 21, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Also? Last year I went offline for a looong time, about a month without checking back in. Someone had gone to my friends and gave a rumor out that I was dead, the rumor got to her too.....Her reaction was basically that she could've cared less. Then when I came back she attacked me BIG TIME, my comrades had to fight her off.
> 
> crazy indeed


Uhhhhhhh...... Well, lucky you that you don't need to handle that chicken anymore!


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Uhhhhhhh...... Well, lucky you that you don't need to handle that chicken anymore!



Like I said xD

I DROPPED HER LIKE A BOULDER.


----------



## zexsion (May 25, 2016)

Hi hi hi. I'm back. How is everyone? I have used kik to find a bf and only found horny guys and those who stop talking to me when they see my picture.


----------



## Volvom (May 25, 2016)

Awww damn D: Do you have profile in Qruiser or goottideitti? Maybe you're lucky in there better? :3
I just draw commissions like maniac, but right now almost all is done ;__;


----------



## zexsion (May 25, 2016)

Hmm. I don't know. Maybe i should try someday one of those. Soon you can rest from drawing.


----------



## Lekamo (May 26, 2016)

Does being from Angry birds lands count?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2016)

Tomorrow my trip away from this land of coffee begins and I'll become a tea-sipper for a week.
Can't wait


----------



## zexsion (May 27, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Tomorrow my trip away from this land of coffee begins and I'll become a tea-sipper for a week.
> Can't wait



Lucky you. I love tea and i have always wanted to visit England.


----------



## zexsion (May 27, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Does being from Angry birds lands count?



Maybe :3


----------



## K3ttu (May 28, 2016)

Another Finfur here! Been in FA for a while now, I have longer history in deviantart tho.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm from Finland too. Not sure what else to say really.


----------



## modfox (Jun 6, 2016)

iceland?


----------



## Somnium (Jun 6, 2016)

Coryn Asur said:


> I'm from Finland too. Not sure what else to say really.



what about a hello?


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jun 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> what about a hello?


I have no idea how that didn't come to mind, but that sounds like a good thing to do. Hello everyone!


----------



## Lekamo (Jun 6, 2016)

Coryn Asur said:


> I have no idea how that didn't come to mind, but that sounds like a good thing to do. Hello everyone!


Yep a really good idea. Morjens vain


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jun 6, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Yep a really good idea. Morjens vain


Now I feel a little rude for not saying it as the first thing, but at least I did say it at some point. I also know you from the Finnish furry forum too! Moi!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2016)

Finland doesn't feel like home to me anymore. 
My heart belongs elsewhere


----------



## Somnium (Jun 6, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Finland doesn't feel like home to me anymore.
> My heart belongs elsewhere



how touching T_T


----------



## Lekamo (Jun 9, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Finland doesn't feel like home to me anymore.
> My heart belongs elsewhere


yeah i sometimes get the same feeling, but i still have to stick here cause there are some things i still like here


----------



## Korpi (Jun 11, 2016)

My family is from there....from pihtipudas, a small town in the central part of the country. I always have some homemade nisu in the morning with my family (that stuff might be too old school for you finns haha.) Here in the states where I live theres a decent finnish population. We sometimes go to the Lutheran Finnish church. and half of it is in Finnish, though my Finnish is really bad...I hope to work on it some day. We also got a neat Finnish corner store that sells imports from the fatherland, and a public sauna downtown. I miss that place, moved to my mates house in the next state...Im hoping to visit Finland one day.


----------



## zexsion (Jul 3, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Finland doesn't feel like home to me anymore.
> My heart belongs elsewhere



Same with me. I have finally found a master for myself :3


----------



## Caecus (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry for necroposting, but I just recently joined to FA and I came to tell that I'm also from Finland. Että terve vaan kaikille, hehee.


----------

